# Need help with Dressmaker 206 (or 205)



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I broke down today and bought a used, refurbished Dressmaker 206 machine from a local sewing machine repair place. Of course, it didn't come with a manual. It is really a straight forward machine but I still don't know how to make the zig zag width dial work.

Anyone here have this machine - the 206 or 205 - and have a manual for it? I can only find paid for .pdf files online. If I find a manual I swear I'm going to make a .pdf and add it to the free online sites.

Help is much appreciated.


----------

